# UTC Zeit PFC 200 Codesys 2.3



## Passion4Automation (2 Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

hat von Euch jemand eine Idee wie ich die UTC Zeit vom PFC 200 unter codesys 2.3 auslese?
Beim 881 habe ich in Ethernet Settings einfach die Uhr auf UTC gestellt, beim PFC kann ich auch im WBM keine Einstellung finden oder übersehe ich das?

Ich habe im Handbuch jetzt die Config,tool.lib entdeckt, die kann ziemlich viel über Code lesen und schreiben.

Ich habe es jetzt mit folgendem FB versucht, siehe Anhang.

Ist das richtig? Den Eingang stCallstring, kann ich den in CFC überhaupt beschalten?

Besten Dank schonmal.

Gruß


----------



## holgermaik (2 Januar 2018)

> beim PFC kann ich auch im WBM keine Einstellung finden oder übersehe ich das?


Ja. Unter Uhrzeit lässt sich die Zeitzone einstellen. Dort einfach UTC eintragen


----------



## Passion4Automation (2 Januar 2018)

Bekomm unter dem Reiter Clock, die UTC leider nicht als Einstellung angeboten.


----------



## holgermaik (2 Januar 2018)

unter TZ String einfach UTC eintragen.


----------



## holgermaik (2 Januar 2018)

Warum „China Standard Time“ als Zeitzone angeboten wird und UTC nicht kann ich auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen


----------



## Passion4Automation (3 Januar 2018)

Danke, das habe ich auch schon gemacht, aber in Kleinbuchstaben.
UTC in Großbuchstaben funktioniert. Endlich wieder die SPS Uhr in UTC, is was feines


----------



## Daniel_H (18 April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,
gibt es vielleicht noch eine andere Möglichkeit, die UTC Zeit auszulesen?
Zumindest bei Firmware >=14 wird ja die UTC Zeit separat angezeigt (siehe Screenshot)

Bei Codesys 2.3 habe ich meines Wissens nur die SysLibTime.lib und SysLibRtc.lib zur Verfügung. Diese bieten aber jeweils nur die lokale Zeit an.

PS:
Im e!COCKPIT kann z.B. in der Bibliothek WagoAppTime die Funktion FuGetDateAndTime() für UTC und FuGetLocalDateAndTime() für die lokale Zeit verwendet werden.


----------



## Daniel_H (18 April 2020)

Kurzer Nachtrag.

Beim FB "configToolFB" wie schon ganz oben schon beschrieben, kann auch die UTC Zeit als String ausgegeben werden.
Allerdings nur bei einer Positiven Flanke am Eingang "bEnable" für diesen Moment.
Dies bedeutet, dass die Zeit auch nicht fortlaufend dargestellt wird.

Ich kann jetzt schon den String mit der Funktion "MID" zerlegen, dann wieder zusammenbauen,…
Meiner Meinung nach, eine sehr umständliche Lösung.

Wäre froh, wenn hierfür jemand eine etwas einfachere Lösung hätte.
Bei der RTC Zeit etwa reicht ja schon die Funktion SysRtcGetTime().


----------



## Passion4Automation (18 April 2020)

Hi,

im WBM des Contollers UTC einstellen und den Baustein benutzen, siehe Screenshot.


----------



## Daniel_H (18 April 2020)

Hallo goifalracer,

danke für die Antwort!

ich hätte allerdings gerne beide Zeiten zur Verfügung. 

z.B. im e!Cockpit kann dies mit den Funktionen FuGetDateAndTime() und FuGetLocalDateAndTime() realisiert aus der WagoAppTime Bibliothek

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Passion4Automation (18 April 2020)

Evtl. den FB CALENDAR CALC aus der Oscat Lib verwenden, der spuckt dir so ziemlich alles aus.
Siehe SS.
Da musst du dir halt in den Globalen Variablen eine Struktur dazu anlegen dann hast du dass im ganzen Projekt zur Verfügung stehen. Ich bin persönlich sehr froh um den Baustein, vorallem weil ich viel mit Beschattungen und energetischen Bauten zu tun habe.
Probiers mal aus.


----------



## Daniel_H (18 April 2020)

OK, Danke!

ich sehe ihn mir bei gelegenheit an.


----------

